# Lost Paddle (Harmony) in Parkdale



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Lost in Spikebuck, my old Harmony. Has my name and phone number on it. I use it when I'm facing carnage, and it has some sentimental value.

Please email me at jrmakar at hotmail


----------

